

Show HN: TextSlide - SMS Roulette - mhunter

I created a SMS based chat application that connects two people to chat (aka SMS roulette). I've opened up some invites for HN.<p>Signup with your hacker news handle with (hn) so that you know when you are chatting with another HN'er.<p>http://textslide.com/hn<p>Feedback is always welcome.
======
jbseek
Cool take on the roulette theme, but as far as signing up on your site goes i
can't even enter my number. For example i enter my area code but i'm unable to
continue to enter the rest of the number for some weird reason the cursor
skips back to the area code box.

edit: i'm on chrome.. works on IE tho.

~~~
kaisdavisOR
Same problem here, but tab into the next input box instead of click.

------
natabbotts
I thought this would use mobile numbers, since it involves texting. But the
entry form appears to require a US Landline number.

